# Lil Tiger training wheels



## Vintage Rod (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm interested in a nice pair of original training wheels for my 'Lil Tiger Stingray.  I understand they are not especially common . . . but you don't know if you don't ask, right?


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a set of the arms, one NOS one used. Send me a message if that would be something you're into.


----------

